# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  akoh's "new" setup for Hypancistrus zebra L046

## akoh

Now that both my 25" and 30" LDA65 Titanic Panaque are sold during the PlecoHut 3rd Mega Sale  :Sad: . I've converted one 6 footer into a L046 breeding tank !. 




Comments and thinkers are welcome. Thanks  :Grin:

----------


## Savant

Wow... this is really very nice... 

Are there also caves/hiding places on the second and third tier of rocks? How do you hold them togeher?

What would be your tank maintenance regime for a setup like this? I don't suppose you will remove the rocks for maintenance...

----------


## akoh

Most of the caves in on ground level  :Grin:  . Nothing holds the slates together ! I just make sure I stacked and distributed the weight evenly
Maintenance is just weekly WC of 20&#37; and 2 units of 2260 running on this tank.  :Grin:

----------


## Saint

Nice!!!!  :Well done:  where did you get those big rock slates and the estimate price? Thanks!

----------


## weiquan

thanks for sharing. very impressive layout.

cheers.

----------


## Gecko

Bro, 6 ft zebra tank...sweet!

Almost like how Neil described the biotope to be where he collected...

----------


## eeeeemo

very close to the wilds.
i have a feeling the zebras would even spawn in the cervices in this tank rather than the caves!

how do you plan to stock up this tank??

----------


## weiquan

Looking forward to see the arrival of the live stock.. great set up!

----------


## akoh

Once the "run-in" is done, in total about 30 pcs of my existing adults from this tank :



and some purchased recently will be transferred to the 6 footer, and the 4 footer will be facelifted and used as a nursery tank.  :Grin:  

Sorry about the poor quality picture !  :Embarassed: 




> Bro, 6 ft zebra tank...sweet!
> 
> Almost like how Neil described the biotope to be where he collected...


Yah ! at depth of 9 feet ! SOG didn't send pictures of the "container and stick" he used to harvest or catch zebras !  :Sad:

----------


## Gecko

Back to Nature has picture of spatula stick.

Bro, take your time for cycling. Maybe add some in for test before disturbing the 4 ft.

----------


## celticfish

Its definitely time for a facelift!
The new tank is looking good.

Still curious how you changed the backdrop.  :Confused: 

Any plans on how the 4 ft will be?
Same or new look?

----------


## Gecko

Also 30 adults might become too crowded for a 6ft, do let us know if you need help to trim down the colony.... :Wink:

----------


## Savant

Agreed...  :Smile:

----------


## akoh

> Its definitely time for a facelift!
> The new tank is looking good.
> 
> Still curious how you changed the backdrop. 
> 
> Any plans on how the 4 ft will be?
> Same or new look?


If my supplier's rock are like this : 


Picture by Haavard Stoere

The facelift will be different !  :Jump for joy:  :Grin:

----------


## eeeeemo

i recognize those rocks!
his tank was indeed incredible. but yours ain't that far away man.
how large are your 30 zebras??
you should take more photos of those 30! haven't seen any update on your zebras for years =)

----------


## akoh

They're about 3". Most of them hide in the caves hence very difficult to take a full body length pciture.  :Sad:  will try !  :Smile:

----------


## Savant

Hows the progress bro?

----------


## Cup

you sold your panaques? :[

----------


## celticfish

That's the talk in the pleco community here!  :Grin: 

Welcome to the neighbourhood Cup!  :Smile:

----------


## Gecko

> you sold your panaques? :[


Hey Cup

Good to see you here....yes, akoh cleared his giants... :Shocked:  :Knockout:

----------


## akoh

> you sold your panaques? :[


Hey Cup ! great to see you here !  :Grin: 

Yah ! I sold all my giants in order to make room for breeding program !. 
The hardest was to part with the 30" and LDA65, 4pcs of 24" to 25 " LDA65, 2pcs of 18" Xingu Platinum and 14" Peru Green !  :Crying:

----------


## genes

Question, with the rocks stacked so high, will the holes/caves way above the substrate be occupied? I thought being bottom dwellers, they would probably prefer to stay near the substrate instead.

----------


## eeeeemo

yes they will be occupied. my zebras spawned in the highest from the bottom cave.. it is about the height of two caves stacked together.

----------


## Savant

The penthouse?

----------

